# Amazing Full Court Shot



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

Third grade teacher 'Ms. Fitz' becomes playground legend with full-court shot

CNN's Michael Smerconish interviews Kathleen Fitzpatrick, a third grade teacher at the Holy Trinity School in Washington, DC who is now a playground legend after making a full-court shot that won her students a cup of hot chocolate.

(Mrs. Fitz was a former college basketball player for Rutgers and known as a great 3 point shooter)


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2022)

I am 6’4” and played basketball in high school and college. I must have tried making a full court shot at least 50 times and even though I rimmed a few, the ball wouldn’t drop through the net. I saw a player from Cleveland State make a hook shot from half court while warming up. We lost that game 61-58. There were no 3-point shots back then, or that may have changed the game had there been.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

I used to play ball also.  But not in college.  I played around with half court shots.  I watched what the Globe Trotters did.  Basically it was a football throw and I broke it down like a golf swing.  Just do the precisely exact same thing every single time.

I got to the point that I was hitting 40% from half court (if it was the same court, same ball and I had time to practice). I think the Globe Trotter guys were doing something like 95% from half court.

Never tried a full court shot.

Anyway, it was fun. What I was able to do, any decent high school basketball player could do, with some practice. There really is a trick to it...at least with the half court shot. 

But the gal in the video? I don't think she did any of that. I think she was just very talented. One of the news reports shows her sinking a 3 point shot in the middle of a college game. She was / is just really that good.

Oh, by the way, since you love basketball...my wife worked for a major charity in NYC.  She did one program to help fund athletics for youth.  Here's a picture of her with former NY Knick Willis Reed, 6' 9" , then my wife, 5' 2" , and then Dick Barnett, 6' 5"


----------

